

Why I don't regret quitting my job - unexpected perks of startup life - haydenjameslee
http://blog.lawnstarter.com/post/71468044298/why-i-dont-regret-quitting-my-job-unexpected-perks

======
hox
Why does the perception exist that working longer hours equates to good
forward progress? That unless you aren't willing to devote your every waking
moment to an idea, you aren't a "doer?" This is such a ridiculous idea...

~~~
rjf90
Where does he say anything about working long hours?

The most successful entrepreneurs I know work a lot, not because they think
more hours=more output. It's just that they are so passionate about their
product that they live and breathe it. If you aren't a founder, you simply
don't understand.

~~~
hox
You are correct, he never explicitly said anything about working long hours,
but implied that only those that work "after 5" and don't indulge in
entertainment such as netflix are motivated and "doers." I don't know how else
to interpret that paragraph.

And I was a founder and worked for seven years for the still-successful
company. we made it a point to set good examples of working only while
productive, allowing remote work, and not making any hourly demands on
employees. knowing when to NOT work is more important than working hard
constantly, especially when you are in a leadership position and don't want to
set implied expectations on employees.

~~~
stevencorcoran
Hey Hox, I'm one of the lawnstarter guys(although I didn't write the post)
Just wanted to say I definitely agree with the work only while productive, and
I do sometimes catch myself doing useless work. I personally get off on trying
to build something bigger than myself though and really enjoy the work. I'm
curious about what you said regarding implied expectations. Do you see it as
an issue if I choose to work that much but don't by any means reprimand an
employee for not following suit?

~~~
hox
it really depends on the situation. of course I'm being g a bit dramatic;
working long hours is really hard to not do as a founder, because it really is
your life. but it's not 100% your employees' lives, and implied culture is
just as important as that defined by company mission and policies.

------
joshbaptiste
ah he's 22 years old, at 22 I hardly cared or really needed to work either as
I had my parents as a fall back, now involve a baby and wife and lets see how
easily this exact decision can be rendered.

